# Hot Shot looking for 2013 prostaff



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

bump!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

The response so far has been great!

Some questions I have been getting include:
- how do your releases compare to (insert other brand name)?
- how adjustable are the releases?
- I heard some people were having problems keeping loops from wearing last year...is that fixed?
- What kind of materials are the sears?
- Is it true that the backtension release will be a new design for 2013?
- Does HS stand behind their products?

Below is an email I sent out that answers pretty much all these common questions.

Thanks,
Robin


_After many hours in show booths with hundreds of folks shooting the HS demos...I have repeatedly heard shooters compare HS to other brands with HS getting the the favorable nod. _ 
_I can't tell you what internal materials we use. I can tell you that last year we had premature wear of sears, and string loop wear issues due to jaw defects. We figured out that our machine shop used off spec materials and had substantial tolerance quality control issues. Consequently, we fired the shop and went to a new shop that does other machining for several archery companies. All quality control issues have been solved and the result is a trouble free lineup of releases for 2013._

_Complete adjustability is key to our handhelds. The thumb barrel can be adjusted to fit exactly where you want it. Triggers have tension and travel adjustments. They can be set from practically no travel to lots of travel. Smooth and crisp describe all our releases._

_We have two handhelds, the Tempest and the Eclipse, both in 3 and 4 finger. Both use the same internal parts with the difference being ergonomics of the handle design. The lineup is completed with the all new design Xtacy backtension and the Nano index finger._

_Finally, NO ONE can beat us in the customer service department. I can usually help anyone out that contacts me, but if they call the office, they can and will talk to the owner himself, Dave White. _


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Do you accept youths?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

wsbark01 said:


> Do you accept youths?


Absolutely!


----------



## paheadhunter (Apr 12, 2011)

My hot shot tempest is my absolute favorite release since you said you are looking for hunters I will at least apply. If love to help support and promote such a great company! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

It would be very helpful if the emails were sent with Hot Shot prostaff in the subject line. 

The response has been fantastic so far. Don't forget to come by our ATA booth if you are at the show in a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Bump


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

resume and pictures sent


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Bump for Robin and hot shot... looking forward to a great 2013...

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Bumping it up. Lots of great resumes have came in so far. 

Just a reminder that I don't take PM's about prostaff business on AT or any other forum. Please send your resumes and/or questions to me via email at [email protected].

Also, many have asked if there is an application form. No there is not. Just send me your resume/letter/pix or whatever you feel tells me why you would make a good staff member for Hot Shot.

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## Ibohunt31 (Dec 22, 2008)

Bump for great guys to deal with..


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

what are the details of the staff position price breaks ect I have an oldy but a goodie that i still shoot and its a 2 finger hand held release ill post up a pic here of it


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

here it is!!!!


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

sent an app didnt have lots to say but did show what i had to offer as far as product photos and lots of weekly usage cheers to hopefully getting in just to try something enw to me and support a small business that will be a game changer i hear.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

DBLLNGR said:


> what are the details of the staff position price breaks ect I have an oldy but a goodie that i still shoot and its a 2 finger hand held release ill post up a pic here of it





[email protected] said:


> - Offers will be made based on qualifications. Unlike many companies, there is not any cookie cutter prostaff package.


Not to avoid the question but this is the best answer. BTW...hold on to that oldie, it is or will be quite the collector item.


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

sounds good to me ill be sending you an email thanks I plan on holding on to this one it works great


----------



## fm1876 (Dec 22, 2012)

Letter of interest sent


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

The question I pose is this real? I worry about sending information to an email that is not on the "contact us" section of the website Hot Shot Manufacturing. please let me know so I can apply really looking to become a staff memeber and promote this produce just dont want to get burned.


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

The question I pose is this real? I worry about sending information to an email that is not on the "contact us" section of the website Hot Shot Manufacturing. please let me know so I can apply really looking to become a staff memeber and promote this produce just dont want to get burned.


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Blackeagle35 said:


> The question I pose is this real? I worry about sending information to an email that is not on the "contact us" section of the website Hot Shot Manufacturing. please let me know so I can apply really looking to become a staff memeber and promote this produce just dont want to get burned.


I can guarantee you that this is real! Robin is one of the nicest guys in the business and you're not going to get burned on this deal..


----------



## Blackeagle35 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Ohiohunter02. I will be submiting my application then.


----------



## WYHunter16 (Aug 30, 2006)

Bump for a great company and great products.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Yes it's real, lol...thanks OHhunter02.

I'm going to extend the app deadline to Jan 25 due to the high interest we received at the ATA show last week. 

Thanks,
Robin


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

ttt


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

Couple more days left. Thanks AT members for the high interest level!


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Couple more days left. Thanks AT members for the high interest level!


Bringing this one back up. There are going to be a handful of happy guys soon. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Highball (Jul 17, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> Bringing this one back up. There are going to be a handful of happy guys soon. Good luck to you all.


Hoping to be one of those again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

-bowfreak- said:


> Bringing this one back up. There are going to be a handful of happy guys soon. Good luck to you all.


Some offers are out, and others going out still. Announcement will likely be a few days later than planned, but will but will be asap. thanks


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Some offers are out, and others going out still. Announcement will likely be a few days later than planned, but will but will be asap. thanks


Good deal. Good luck everyone. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

All staff offers are sent out and many are returned to me. If you applied, please check your email and repsond accordingly ASAP. Thanks to all that applied, all of us at Hot Shot appreciate it!


----------



## Longbow42 (Oct 31, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The response so far has been great!
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


That's good to hear, because the two releases that I received last year were terrible and should have never been sent. One cut my loop after a few shots and the other would not even close around the loop. Glad to hear you got it worked out. Good luck to you.


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

123


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

1234


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

9 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

8 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

7 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

6 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

5 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

4 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

3 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

2 more


----------



## Jody (Jan 31, 2019)

1 more


----------



## parwine (Dec 2, 2012)

ttt


----------

